# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Υποκατάστατο απεικόνησης Nodedb

## Capvar

Οι κομβοι στην nodedb σπάνια ενημερώνονται και από την πληθώρα links δε βλέπουμε που πάνε πια...
Αντέγραψα ένα χάρτη και σημείωσα πάνω BB Nodes, Ad-Hoc Links και ΑΡς... όσα θυμόμουν...
Σημείωσα και τα links που γνωρίζω και με τι ταχύτητα παίζουν (Μπλέ <2MBps, Πράσινο 2-5.5 MBps, Μωβ <5.5 MBps {Dlink Airplus ή 802.11g})
Επειδή καθένας γνωρίζει καλύτερα τα link του και την περιοχή του ας προσπαθήσουμε να τον συμπληρώσουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται... Θα μας βοηθήσει να δουμε και που έχουμε πρόβλημα routing λόγω rip...

----------


## paravoid

Δεν είμαι υπεύθυνος για τα παρακάτω links αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι τα γνωρίζω...
Καταρχάς ο shock είναι κάτω, σωστά;
Μετά:
MAuVE - jason (ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτο, πέφτει με το πρώτο traffic)
Alexandros - jabarlee
jabarlee - jacobs (δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
jabarlee - dermanis
dermanis -bakolaz
dermanis - dti
dti -Achille
Achille - nkladakis
nkladakis - DiGi
Achille - sam (δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
sam - jankos (δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
Achille - bliz
bliz - cslab
bliz - Winner
cslab - vardas (δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
vardas - ngia

----------


## Capvar

Ναι τα ξέρω κι εγώ αυτά αλλά έχει σημασία με πόσα τρέχουν...? Θα τα βάλω όσα ξέρω με πορτοκαλί και αμα μας πούν με πόσα πάνε τα αλλάζουμε...

----------


## Hammer_

Απορια: Γιατι να δημιουργηθει υποκαταστατο της NodeDB εφοσον υπαρχει ηδη η NodeDB? Εκτος απο το γεγονος οτι οι υπευθυνοι των κομβων δεν συμπληρωνουν τις συνδεσεις τους οταν τις φτιαχνουν, υπαρχει κατι ακομα που λειπει απο την NodeDB? Αν οχι, πρεπει μονο να πεισθουν ολοι να συμπληρωνουν σωστα τις πληροφοριες!
Αν υπαρχει κατι που δεν ξερω, διορθωστε με!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εχουμε λοιπον (20/10/03):



Για αναλυση 1024x768 : 
http://users.forthnet.gr/ath/spirosc...map-191003.gif

Φυσικα αυτα που παραβλεπω ας τα υποδειξει καποιος για να ανανεωθει ο χαρτης.
Τωρα με ποσα τρεχουν...

----------


## dti

Nodedb και Nagios κάνουν όλα όσα θέλουμε. Ειδικά το 2ο απεικονίζει σε real time την κατάσταση του δικτύου. Είναι προτιμότερο να επικεντρώσουμε την προσοχή μας στη σωστή λειτουργία αυτών των 2 και όχι να φτιάξουμε κάποιο στατικό χάρτη που μετά από μία εβδομάδα θα έχει ίσως άλλα δεδομένα.
Για τη nodedb: *πρέπει* να την ενημερώνουμε τακτικά με όσες αλλαγές γίνονται στους κόμβους μας. 
Παράλληλα εμφανίζεται ο αυξανόμενος αριθμός εν ενεργεία nodes & interfaces. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να δείχνουμε κάθε στιγμή τη δύναμή μας.
Μετράει όσο δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε σε επαφές μας με κάποιους πολύ υψηλά ιστάμενους.

Επειδή όμως καθημερινά βλέπω οτι η πρώτη δουλειά που κάνουν όλοι οι νέοι clients είναι να μπαίνουν στο dc για downloading προτείνω κανείς κάτοχος κόμβου να μην επιτρέπει σε κάποιον client μόνιμη σύνδεση με static ip αν δεν έχει κάνει καταχώρηση στη nodedb και μάλιστα να την έχει ενημερωμένη με όλα όσα πρέπει να ξέρει τόσο ο κάτοχος του κόμβου όσο και οι πλησιέστεροι σ' αυτόν clients.

----------


## ngia

> Nodedb και Nagios κάνουν όλα όσα θέλουμε


Θα μπορούσε με κάποιο τρόπο με κάποια επιλογή να δείχνει μόνο τα BB links?

----------


## spirosco

Μια που ανεφερες την nodedb Δαμιανε, σε ολα τα links που ειχα καταχωρησει ειχε την περιγραφη "invalid id" στο node peer id.
Οταν τα ειχα φτιαξει ηταν μια χαρα. Και αναφερω για παραδειγμα το link με Alexandro (ολα τα στοιχεια ηταν σωστα καταχωρημενα).

Και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, πηγα ο αμοιρος να τα σβησω και με διεγραψε τελειως  :: 

Τωρα συμφωνα με την nodedb ειμαι ενας κομβος φαντασμα  ::

----------


## Capvar

Ακόμη και αν πείσουμε {Άθλος} τους πάντες να ενημερώνουν την nodedb... πάλι δε θα φένεται τίποτα από το BB, το οποίο και σχεδιάζουμε εδώ για να δούμε αν και που υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο routing... τώρα δε θα αναφερθώ στο nagios... γιατί 3 μήνες το ακούω αλλά δε το βλέπω... έφυγε και ο Mick Flem...

----------


## MAuVE

> Και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, πηγα ο αμοιρος να τα σβησω και με διεγραψε τελειως :evil:
> 
> Τωρα συμφωνα με την nodedb ειμαι ενας κομβος φαντασμα :twisted:


Φίλε Σπύρο,
Εμένα με έχει πετάξει έξω δύο φορές. 
Η πρώτη εγγραφή μου ήταν κάπου στο 160, ή δεύτερη διακόσια τόσο, μου έμεινε η τρίτη στο 280. Τι γινόταν;
Οταν κάνεις μία αλλαγή σου στέλνει e-mail για επιβεβαίωση.
O server του TEE έχει τη διεύθυνση του αποστολέα black-listed for spamming και γυρίζει πίσω όλα τα e-mails.
Οταν δεν επιβεβαιώσεις τις αλλαγές σε διαγράφει.
Προφανώς αυτό έπαθες.

----------


## spirosco

Εγω τσεκαρισα τις καταχωρησεις που δεν με αφηνε να διoρθωσω και πατησα το "Delete Entry". 
Δεν προσεξα καπου να λεει πως θα μου δωσει και τα παπουτσια στο χερι...

Tο κακο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να τροποποιησω ενα καρο γραφικα στο web site του κομβου καθως και ενα σωρο ακομη τιτλους κ.λπ. αν φτιαξω νεα καταχωρηση.  ::  
Ημαρτον...

----------


## pstratos

Πιστεύω και εγώ πως η απεικόνηση μόνο τον backbone + AP's είναι πολύ σημαντική γιατί μόνο έτσι έχουμε μια εικόνα του πραγματικόυ δυκτίου (24/7) χωρίς να μπλέκονται τα links -ακομα και πρωσορινα- των clients poy den enhmer;vnontai.

πχ ο κυκλος που έχει κλείσει φαίνεται με μια ματια, ενώ στη nodedb όχι.

προς Δαμιανό: Αν φτιάχναμε και μια δευτερη nodedb που να έχουμε μόνο τα μόνιμα bb + AP ??? Θα ήταν πρακτικό - εφικτό?

----------


## papashark

Να κάνουμε μια δοκιμη με την NodeDB ?

Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποιώ αυτό εδώ κεντραρισμένο στο MAuVE #280

Να κατεβάσουμε την εικόνα με όλα τα links και να σβήσουμε τα μάυρα (μη ενεργά) Links ?

Πάντως παλιά του έβαζες να σου βγάζει μόνο τα actives και δούλευε.... :

----------


## bakolaz

Πάνο η φώτο που έχεις βάλει και δείχνει την κατάσταση των nodes πρίν 6 μήνες - τον Απρίλη- αποκλείεται να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα.
Το BB link μου με jabarlee δεν απεικονίζεται καθόλου. Το link αυτό εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε και μάλιστα πριν υπάρξει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος client στο AP του jabarlee.
Το link ήταν σίγουρα καταχωρημένο καθώς φροντίζω να ενημερώνω την nodedb κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει μια αλλαγή.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> τώρα δε θα αναφερθώ στο nagios... γιατί 3 μήνες το ακούω αλλά δε το βλέπω... έφυγε και ο Mick Flem...


Δεν θα το σχολιάσω περεταίρω αυτό, το nagios δούλευε εδώ και πααρα πολύ καιρό και πολοί κάνανε την πάπια και περιμέναν τα πάντα από την "ομάδα" Nagios, αν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει ας το κάνει, εγώ σπουδάζω κι ο Ocean δουλεύει, δεν είδα και πολύ προθυμία, μην ανυσυχείτε πάντως όλα οδεύουν καλώς, αργά μεν αλλά σταθερά, τουλάχιστον έχω φτιάξει αρκετά και συνεχίζω. Το θέμα είναι οτι από εδώ που είμαι δεν μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές, αυτό θα πρέπει να το κάνετε εσείς...

Γιατί δεν κάνετε κάτι χρήσημο: Κάντε μια λίστα με τους υπολογιστές που θέλετε να γίνονται monitor με τις IPs τους τα DNS τους και ποιός συνδέεται που...

Επίσης αποφασίστε που θα στηθούν οι monitoring severs και ποιός από αυτούς θα είναι ο κεντρικός...

Εκείνο το tutorial που σήκωσα το διάβασε κανείς ? είστε έτοιμοι όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να σηκώσετε monitoring server ?

Αυτό θα βοηθούσε πααρα πολύ...

Αν δεν είστε διατεθημένοι να τα κάνετε αυτά μην περιμένετε να στέλνω συνέχεια PMs, μην περιμένετε επίσης να μυρίσω τα νύχια μου για να δω τι θέλει ο καθένας σας, στο αντίστοιχο thread που άνοιξα πόσοι απαντήσατε ??

Και κάτι τελευταίο, δεν έφυγα μετανάστης, στην Κρήτη είμαι και ο κόμβος μου υπάρχει ακόμα στην ταράτσα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Αν κάποιος καλός admin μου άνοιγε κι ένα acount να μπορώ να δω με ssh τον κόμβο μου θα του ήμουν ευγνόμων (ήδη μου έχει κάνει ο racer αλλά το link με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο πέφτει συχνά)...

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο η φώτο που έχεις βάλει και δείχνει την κατάσταση των nodes πρίν 6 μήνες - τον Απρίλη- αποκλείεται να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα.
> Το BB link μου με jabarlee δεν απεικονίζεται καθόλου. Το link αυτό εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε και μάλιστα πριν υπάρξει οποιοσδήποτε άλλος client στο AP του jabarlee.
> Το link ήταν σίγουρα καταχωρημένο καθώς φροντίζω να ενημερώνω την nodedb κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει μια αλλαγή.


Και τι θες να κάνω τώρα για το τι μου έδειχνε πριν από 6 μήνες...

Το ποτάμι δεν γυρ..... σόρρυ, ο χρόνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω !  ::  

Ποιός ξέρει τι είχες κάνει στην nodedb τότε !  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Τίποτα δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να κάνεις. Δεν έχει νόημα εξάλλου. Απλά η κατάσταση (η τότε) που απεικονίζεται παρατηρώ ότι είναι εν μέρει λάθος. Λείπουν πράγματα από εκεί που δεν θα έπρεπε να λείπουν όσο μεγάλη πατάτα και να είχα κάνει στις καταχωρήσεις στην nodedb (που δεν είχα κάνει).Ισως το ίδιο να ισχύει και για άλλους κόμβους ενδεχομένως και στην σημερινή απεικόνιση.

----------


## bakolaz

Ααααα...και ας σβήσει κάποιος επιτέλους τον Llaffer από τον χάρτη της nodedb. Ο κόμβος αυτός λειτουργεί εκτός awmn με ssid που δεν έχει σχέση με το δίκτυο μας. Εκτός αν πρέπει να καταχωρούνται στην nodedb και οι κόμβοι που είναι εκτός awmn.

Αν θέλουν να μπουν στο awmn , γιατί αυτήν την στιγμή είναι αποκομμένοι και εκτός (απο δική τους επιλογή), ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου . Εγω είμαι διαθέσιμος όποτε το θελήσουν, είτε ο ίδιος ο Llaffer , είτε κάποιος από τους clients του.

----------


## Capvar

Πολλά λόγια και καθόλου πράξεις... κατεβάστε το χάρτη, κάντε τον edit και ξαναανεβάστε τον μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί (όσο μπορεί)... Nagios, Nodedb καλό είναι να βελτιωθούν - φτιαχτούν, αλλά επειδή θα πάρει χρόνο και χρόνο δεν έχουν οι περισσότεροι ,ας τελιώσουμε με ένα βασικό χάρτη να ξέρουμε τί γίνεται... Τα links πληθαίνουν και σε λίγο δε θα ξέρουμε που πάνε τα τέσσερα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συμφωνώ απολύτως...

Αν κάνατε και αυτό που σας ζήτησα θα τελειώσουμε γρηγορότερα

----------

